

NYC Big Apps 2.0 - yarapavan
http://nycbigapps.com/challenges/81/

======
blehn
Are they really expecting to get quality entries with a Grand Prize of $5k?
Seems like it would only make sense if you were planning to build the app
anyway.

Why not use the YC model? Accept applications, pick the 10 best ideas/teams,
and give them each $10k and 3 months to build the app, in exchange for 5%
equity. Have a panel vote after 3 months to award a $50k bonus (additional
incentive to make a great app).

~~~
midu
Well, you can win a little more than $5k.

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/12/nyc-big-apps-
version-20.html...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/12/nyc-big-apps-
version-20.html#comment-117114379)

"One of the winners [of last year challenge] was a team of 6 who quit their
jobs on Wall Street, are in dozens of cities, received millions in VC
investment (at a multi-million dollar valuation), are profitable, and recently
rang the closing bell on NASDAQ."

I think BigApps compares a little bit with the Google summer of code where you
get pay to make something cool and if it's cool enough it turns into a
job/business.

The YC model idea sounds interesting, though.

------
CopyrightTroll
This was news 2 months ago. You're probably out of time this year, but maybe
next year.

~~~
elliottcarlson
The submission deadline is January 26th - while it might me tough if you were
to start now, together with possible holiday obligations - but it's still
possible.

